# What was the last HORROR movie you watched?



## Phantom Stranger (Apr 3, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


> To celebrate Christopher Lee's and Vincent Price's co birthdays:
> 
> 1) "Horror Of Dracula" (greatest vampire movie ever)
> 2) "House On Haunted Hill"
> ...


----------

